# Dhcp won't work under installation.



## snusen (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on my computer now. I'm using the boot only CD so I need to set up my internet under the installation. The installation finds all my network interfaces, both wireless and wired. The problem is when I select to use DHCP is that it fails. Then after that I enter the settings manually and it works until I have partitioned my disk and chosen my mirror. Then it says: An installation has step has been aborted and I can select to restart the install or shutdown my computer.  Iâ€™m using a static IP-address from my router to my computer on the local LAN, but that shouldnâ€™t mess this up or? So do anyone have any idea how to fix this?


----------



## bbzz (Feb 24, 2012)

The problem seems to be you don't have valid DNS IP address. DHCP would take care of that but with static IP you need to tell your host where to find DNS server as well. Check your local router and see why it doesn't communicate DHCP.


----------



## snusen (Feb 24, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> The problem seems to be you don't have valid DNS IP address. DHCP would take care of that but with static IP you need to tell your host where to find DNS server as well. Check your local router and see why it doesn't communicate DHCP.



When I put in my IP address I also put in the DNS. And the router works fine in windows and on my phone but not with FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 24, 2012)

Try a wired connection.  If it works, the problem is a wireless driver or setup.  If it doesn't, likely the problem is configuration.

Check the IP address, netmask, DNS, and default router settings from one of the other operating systems.  They might not be what was expected, or the static IP you're using might be outside the range accepted by the router.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 24, 2012)

wblock has a point - assuming it's a laptop, manually disable the wireless by cutting power to the wifi from the "wifi-power-switch".


----------



## snusen (Feb 24, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Try a wired connection.  If it works, the problem is a wireless driver or setup.  If it doesn't, likely the problem is configuration.
> 
> Check the IP address, netmask, DNS, and default router settings from one of the other operating systems.  They might not be what was expected, or the static IP you're using might be outside the range accepted by the router.



I've tried that too. I even removed the static IP, but still it wonâ€™t connect to DHCP. Here is all info *I* use to connect from windows with the wired internet: http://image.bayimg.com/eamkiaadn.jpg 
I've put exactly that info into the network setup but it still canâ€™t connect to the server.


----------



## snusen (Feb 24, 2012)

It's a desktop. But the WIFI works the installation finds my wireless network and home but it doesn't get a IP from it.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 24, 2012)

Disable the WIFI, use direct (cable) connection to connect and install.
Do not allow WIFI and cable to run at the same time during install.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't see that image.
Forget about Windows, post your LAN configuration.


----------



## snusen (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok now Iâ€™ve got a strange new problem. It seems that I got the wireless working because I got no error message like before, but now right after I have partitioned the disk and when it tries to connect to the server I choose it just says: 
	
	



```
An installation step has been aborted would you like to restart the installation or exit.
```
 So how do I fix that now? :\


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 24, 2012)

> It seems that I got the wireless working..[but]..when it tries to connect to the server I choose it just says.. [some error message]


So it seems that you did not get wireless working as it should be working because wireless connection NOT= cabled ethernet.
We all understand of course, if you are using the neighbor's unprotected wifi then you can't just knock on the door with a cable in your hand and ask "sorry, can I'z borrow some internetz"? In that case install without any updates, all from CD; update later.


----------



## snusen (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I guess *I* will try that too then.


----------

